# Implement Dilemma!



## iShadow (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi friends. :> I've recently enrolled at the Aveda Institute of Mpls for cosmetology, and I love it! I've decided to try my hand at makeup artistry and  I applied to Aveda because I knew nothing about hair and I wanted to make myself more marketable to photographers/clients/etc. And so hair is going very well and I genuinely enjoy every day at school!

However! Aveda also has a super reasonable makeup line that I've come to adore, but due to state board cosmo laws (or whatever they're called!) we're only allowed to use disposable applicators for makeup, and I'm going mad. Apparently the state doesn't find brush cleaner acceptable as a sanitation product... and the only two approved sanitizers are some solution that eats away at the flue in the ferrules, or UV equipment.

I was discussing this with one of my instructors the other day, and she commented that if I could do a fantastic application with the sponge-tip things, I could do a fantastic application with anything. And while I totally see her point, I'm struggling because I don't think practicing for 6.5 months with disposable applicators will really benefit me all that much in the real world industry.

Am I just being stubborn and boneheaded? I'd like a little perspective on this because I think mine is a little skewed.  I did ask about being able to apply with my fingers (she said I would be able to if the client was comfortable with it) and she also thought I could use brushes if I decided to invest in a UV sanitation unit. Thing. Whatever. Do any of you have experience with the UV sani things? I'm really curious about them.

Anyway, I'd love to know what you guys think. Did anyone else white knuckle it through cosmo school using plastic applicators?


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 29, 2010)

What an interesting question.  I do not have a cosmo license, but have been a freelance MA for over 10 years.  Personally, I would have a huge problem being limited to only disposable applicators - especially when it comes to eye and cheek designs.  

I will be interested to see what others have to say on this topic.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_What an interesting question.  I do not have a cosmo license, but have been a freelance MA for over 10 years.  Personally, I would have a huge problem being limited to only disposable applicators - especially when it comes to eye and cheek designs.  

I will be interested to see what others have to say on this topic._

 
Thank you so much for your response, it's super validating. School started on the 2nd of June and I was worried that if I made a big stink so early in the program that I'd be seen as the obnoxious makeup-obsessed-know-it-all. So I've really tried to contain my frustration, but if I have to apply lipgloss with a q-tip one more time... I'll scream. Aveda has a brush line, AND a snazzy retractable lip brush. I think this is ridiculous, and I don't understand why the law is in place. If someone has an open, oozing sore on their face, I could totally understand taking precautionary measures, but this is an every day thing. Grr.


----------



## Avozilla (Sep 20, 2010)

They do that because out in the real world people do gross things like skipping on their sanitation, and it can kill people (when was the last time you noticed your manicurist sanitizing the table, their hands, and yours before sitting down with you?). If you're not careful you can cause someone to break out just from someone else's oils still hanging out on your brush. If you should go over where someone was just waxed (which is an open sore, even if it isn't viably bleeding) with your foundation brush (just for example), and then go over someone's eye with it, or in the corner of their mouth or over a bit of broken skin, you've just infected them. I know it's difficult, I'm just explaining why it's law.


----------



## LC (Sep 20, 2010)

i would die.


----------



## lindas1983 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've just started a make up course aswell and out teacher has told us she has to teach us to use the disposible applicators but she has also admitted the things are useless and you couldn't possibly do a professional job just using them, but to pass the course she needs to teach it.  After she teaches us the basics she happy enough for us to go back to brushes.


----------



## miinx (Sep 22, 2010)

while i can understand their intent, it seems a bit silly to me. teaching people this way only guarentees they never recieve any proper training on sanitizing non-disposable instruments - brushes, palettes, palette knives, etc. just seems a bit backwards.


----------

